# venting heat.....



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

My new Projector puts out some serious heat and its not a huge deal as I have independent AC in my theater room but still I would like to vent heat up into drop ceiling. What I was thinking is use the 12v trigger on the Projector or wire it to plug and simply place a high quality rack vent in ceiling above where projector vents so it would suck the heat up into the 12in drop space. This would be an idea to avoid an ugly look and it would be quiet aswell as many fans have variable speed voltage. Has anyone done this? For the record it a Sony "Ruby" that vents from rear and its heat output measures 99.3 in eco mode. 
Thanks


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

chadnliz said:


> My new Projector puts out some serious heat and its not a huge deal as I have independent AC in my theater room but still I would like to vent heat up into drop ceiling. What I was thinking is use the 12v trigger on the Projector or wire it to plug and simply place a high quality rack vent in ceiling above where projector vents so it would suck the heat up into the 12in drop space. This would be an idea to avoid an ugly look and it would be quiet aswell as many fans have variable speed voltage. Has anyone done this? For the record it a Sony "Ruby" that vents from rear and its heat output measures 99.3 in eco mode.
> Thanks


Projector heat is a part of life(great for the heating bill, bad for the AC bill) However heating tends to be more expensive than cooling. Still I'd think a quiet fan above the projector venting heat out of the room might be nice.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

chadnliz said:


> My new Projector puts out some serious heat and its not a huge deal as I have independent AC in my theater room but still I would like to vent heat up into drop ceiling. What I was thinking is use the 12v trigger on the Projector or wire it to plug and simply place a high quality rack vent in ceiling above where projector vents so it would suck the heat up into the 12in drop space. This would be an idea to avoid an ugly look and it would be quiet aswell as many fans have variable speed voltage. Has anyone done this? For the record it a Sony "Ruby" that vents from rear and its heat output measures 99.3 in eco mode.
> Thanks


I had a heat problem in my small theatre, from both the equipment rack (which was in the room ) and the projector..So I mounted two good quality 10" exhaust fans in the ceiling..one near the screen (where the gear used to be ) and one directly above the projector..Both wired to a variable speed controller..
They were originally white so I just sprayed them matt black..

You don't even notice them with the dark ceiling colour, and the only time I hear them running is when there's a very quiet moment in a movie..

One of the advantages of having an exhaust fan near the projector is that if the projector suddenly shuts down without the cooling down period (power failure etc.) the exhaust fan takes the heat away from the lamp very effectively..:T


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks fopr the post guys, I have had more than one Projector but this one is much hotter so while I know its part of the deal I still want to try some solution. I have 4 amps and 3 of them run class A so between those and tube gear, processor, cable box it adds up. I like the second idea for summer, winter the heat would be welcome. I do like your point about power failure but I long ago added a battery APEX backup for cooling things down in a power outage. Next month I am going Natural gas whole house generator with 10 second switch time max. Again thanks, I like the fan solution listed above and may well try that!


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I also have a UPS..and on one occasion it failed..The backup battery was low..
These things do happen from time to time!!


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

Prof. said:


> I also have a UPS..and on one occasion it failed..The backup battery was low..
> These things do happen from time to time!!


I have other gear hooked up to APEX and test it weekly or so without Projector on to verify that exact potential issue and so far so good but good lookin out! After the generator goes in it will be less of a worry but still a good back up plan........it saved me twice in last 3 years with cooling fan power during a outage in my rural home. cheers


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I also live in a rural area, with very old rarely serviced power lines...
The UPS has saved me on several occasions...but for one time..
I should have been doing regular tests on my unit as well!! :R


----------

